# high potency(high cfu) probiotic



## jcw1234455 (Nov 5, 2014)

was wondering if anybody has tried a high cfu probiotic and had symptom relief for ibs-d. i looked into some high cfu probiotics and from the reviews, which were generally good, i find that most people were taking it for constipation.


----------

